
Show HN: Stringify – a new IoT platform to let you visually connect everything - klinquist
Hi HN,
We&#x27;re a new Bay Area startup aiming to connect all of your things visually  - supporting multiple triggers (AND and OR), multiple actions, cascading flows, etc.<p>We&#x27;re already integrating with dozens of services, both physical and digital - SmartThings, LIFX, Hue, Jawbone, Withings, Misfit, Dropbox, Google Drive, and the list goes on.<p>We&#x27;re really hoping to get some additional beta testers.  We&#x27;re on iOS only for now - so if you have an iPhone and want to give it a shot, get on our invite list @ https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.stringify.com and we&#x27;ll send you a TestFlight invite in the next few days.<p>Oh- and we&#x27;re also looking for another good Node developer :).
======
aaggarwal
This is cool. I was trying to present an architecture for a similar system in
my bachelor's thesis. I also created a web-based prototype for the same using
node-red on IBM Bluemix.

Wish I could try it, but unfortunately I don't have an iPhone :( Will wait for
an android or web version.

